# Double Mag Pouches



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Anybody know who makes the double mag pouches (for on a belt) that cant away from each other at the top rather than being parallel to each other? (Did I say that right?) I saw some at the IDPA match but haven't had much luck at finding even a picture of them on the net, much less who makes them and what they cost. They seem to have been the most preferred as the most accessible "double" pouch since they are further apart than the "standard" double pouch. :smt100 Thanks


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

G Code makes one similar to that

http://www.tacticalholsters.com/mags.htm

I'm not a fan of 'plastic' for CCW but for playing games its hard beat


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks,
I don't think that's exactly the one I saw but I'm going to check it out closer next match. The G-Code may be better.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Charlie, you can buy the XD Gear mag holder separately like the one that comes with the XD.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Charlie, you can buy the XD Gear mag holder separately like the one that comes with the XD.


Thanks Maximo,
That's exactly the style I'm lookin' for but I'm shootin' a single stack 1911, not the XD. Don't think they would fit, but I'm still lookin'. Wonder if Glock 20/21 mags would fit in there? Thanks again.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Charlie, take a look at these and see if they fit your needs. I can't find a kydex one yet but here are some leather ones. I will do a little more research for a kydex one for you.

http://www.tedblocker.com/mag-pouches.html

http://www.mitchrosen.com/product_line/product_line.html

http://www.akerleather.com/


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks,
Those look good. I'm gonna' do some more checking on those. I haven't yet got the holster I want for the IDPA so I'm still kinda' flexible on leather or kydex. Do you have an XD mag pouch? If so, and you run across a big Glock mag. (the G20, 10mm or the G21 .45), see if it will fit in the XD holder. Or I guess I could get the width measurement from an XD mag. Are XD mags all the same width? Sorry, I know nothing about the XDs.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Thanks,
> Those look good. I'm gonna' do some more checking on those. I haven't yet got the holster I want for the IDPA so I'm still kinda' flexible on leather or kydex. Do you have an XD mag pouch? If so, and you run across a big Glock mag. (the G20, 10mm or the G21 .45), see if it will fit in the XD holder. Or I guess I could get the width measurement from an XD mag. Are XD mags all the same width? Sorry, I know nothing about the XDs.


I will head to the range again of Friday. I can check then against some of the rental guns there and I will let you know.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Well that was a case of me not thinking. They make the same holder for the XD .45 that one should work.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Heck yea maximo - I forgot about Rosens 5DM.......


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Any help will be greatly appreciated. I also like the rails on the sides of the one for the XD. Looks like they might hold my rail light.


----------

